# Lighting for seedlings



## kiwi (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,
Could someone please impart their wisdom on the best artificial lighting for seedlings? What are the best bulbs to use and what sort of distance above the seedlings should the bulbs be? Most of my seedlings were deflasked in November and I have some more that will be deflasked soon. Seedlings are roths, sandies, venustum, helenae, malipoense, tigrinum, hirsutissimum, micranthum, bellatulum and dianthum. 
Thanks all


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2014)

Look at Bjorns old thread as he has the fastes growers I know


----------



## Stone (Mar 11, 2014)

kiwi said:


> Hi,
> Could someone please impart their wisdom on the best artificial lighting for seedlings? What are the best bulbs to use and what sort of distance above the seedlings should the bulbs be? Most of my seedlings were deflasked in November and I have some more that will be deflasked soon. Seedlings are roths, sandies, venustum, helenae, malipoense, tigrinum, hirsutissimum, micranthum, bellatulum and dianthum.
> Thanks all



I'm just using 2 aquarium tubes and the plants grow all winter. Heat is also important as is humidity and air. (you can't really seperate them) Mine are about 50cm above leaves.


----------

